# Hurray.. I got tickets for the match



## RCuber (Sep 28, 2007)

Surprise from my brother he got me two tickets from tomrrows India vs Auz match  .. he tried for the 1000 bucks ticket but got only 200 bucks ticket... who cares I got the ticket  ... me and my friend going  . Who else got the ticket?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 28, 2007)

congrats charan sir but I prefer the comfort of my couch to watch matches.I am too lazy for these exercises. 
Hope to see you live on TV.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Sep 28, 2007)

Here in Delhi if you try to get 200 bucks ticket you will get 1000 bucks ticket


----------



## utsav (Sep 28, 2007)

^^sahi baat


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 28, 2007)

m going to see the match on 8th october in chandigarh.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 28, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> congrats charan sir but I prefer the comfort of my couch to watch matches.I am too lazy for these exercises.
> Hope to see you live on TV.



Pls dont call me sir  

Next im as lazy as you are  , so just for a change let me get off the couch and go see the match live  ..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 28, 2007)

Point noted sir err.... charan.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 29, 2007)

Ankur Gupta said:
			
		

> Here in Delhi if you try to get 200 bucks ticket you will get 1000 bucks ticket


o bhai yahan toh ticket liye huey log bhi matches nahi dekh paate.


----------



## eggman (Sep 29, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> o bhai yahan toh ticket liye huey log bhi matches nahi dekh paate.


ekdum sahi bola


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 29, 2007)

200?? aah.. charan take a high power binoculars. you not gonna see anything otherwise... i'd been to india australia match in that stadium... same case.. cudn't get the right ticket... bought those... cudn't see properly.. got bored seeing the crowd and slept!  (india was badly losing anyways so stadium was kinda calm... )


----------



## RCuber (Sep 29, 2007)

^^ Ok Ani Got binoculars  .. BTW what abt those BIG screens?


----------



## azzu (Sep 29, 2007)

u lucky iam jealous  but i hav BUNKED my college to see the match in my big LG T.V
anIRudh bhai is correct get big binocolurs otherwise


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 29, 2007)

At what time the match's starting??


----------



## azzu (Sep 29, 2007)

afternoon


----------



## RCuber (Sep 29, 2007)

Ok Guys .. Me logging off .. Got to go early go get proper parking  . 

PS : One more thing pls check this thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69400 . only 2 hrs left for that software.


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 29, 2007)

I am trying to get WANKHEDE tickets..lets see how it goes...mumbai matches tickets gets overly priced....everytime ....
last tiem i went for IND-ENG test MATCH , indias second inngs...reached at 6.30 am to buy ticket....and was standing in 2-3 km long queue....such is craze....even after match started i couldnt get tickets.....
and suddenly saw my reporter friend..he had 3 tickets of PAVILION STAND ....but by the time i got into stadium it was lunhc time.. ...and after lunch time u all know what happened.... all wickets fell as pack of cards....

I was there...no one booed sachin that time..it was OHHH tht was written boed in papers....

But one thing is sure..a player who can feild with ful concentration in front of NORTH STAND can feild anywhere in world....most badnam stand....but its diff atmospeher altogether in pavilion and north stand.... in NORTH STAND u wil get MUMBAI masala.. 
*
BANGALORE MATCH ONLINE SELL*

_The several thousand tickets that were allocated for the web sale were grabbed in a record time of less then two (2) minutes! Never before has India seen such massive web transaction in such short time. The price of this overwhelming result has unfortunately been paid by those who logged-on a few seconds, minutes or hours too late; by then the event had already sold out!_
SOURCE: *www.ticketpro.in/news.html


----------



## utsav (Sep 29, 2007)

i hav heard that mumbai match can be cancelled as the pitch is damaged due to crowd this wednesday


----------



## Manshahia (Sep 29, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> m going to see the match on 8th october in chandigarh.



they are gonna play at sector 16's stadium or PCA stadium?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 29, 2007)

obviously the mohali stadium (pca)!! sector 16 playground is for matches at a smaller level.


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 29, 2007)

Yo man i tried for it.. but i was too late


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 29, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> Surprise from my brother he got me two tickets from tomrrows India vs Auz match  .. he tried for the 1000 bucks ticket but got only 200 bucks ticket... who cares I got the ticket  ... me and my friend going  . Who else got the ticket?


 Its becoz of your presence rain is falling chamma cham cham.


----------



## utsav (Sep 29, 2007)

^^haalat toh dekho 1 wicket to gir hi gaya hai


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 29, 2007)

^^ usne waise bhi kya kar lena tha.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 29, 2007)

Bhaiyon match khatam.
aur shuru bhi hua toh bhi india ke liye khatam.
25 overs me 200 chase karne ko de denge saale .


----------



## utsav (Sep 29, 2007)

yahi hota hai jab india ek match jeet ti hai to media waale unhe sar pe chada lete hai aur 100 haare match ka gum bhula deti hai aur aaj dekhna raat ko saare news channels me galiya padenge team india pe agar woh haare


----------



## RCuber (Sep 29, 2007)

Rats...  came back from the stadium .. its was hell there.  drenched in rain and my friend lost his helmet  .. will post some pics which I took and some moments in the stadium


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 29, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> Rats...  came back from the stadium .. its was hell there.  drenched in rain and my friend lost his helmet  .. will post some pics which I took and some moments in the stadium


haha ab rain ruk gayi hai. tum ghar pe hi match dekha karo bhai.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 29, 2007)

^^ im not home yet  im at friends place, but no TV here


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 29, 2007)

Match 20 overs ka hua toh 165 runs will be the target.


----------



## utsav (Sep 29, 2007)

^^50-20 match


----------



## Manshahia (Sep 29, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> obviously the mohali stadium (pca)!! sector 16 playground is for matches at a smaller level.


but people saying that they are renovating the sector 16 stadium for india australia match...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 29, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> ^^50-20 match


yeah lol  20-20 is the secret of our energy.


----------



## pannaguma (Sep 29, 2007)

too bad the match has been abandoned. total waste of time.


----------



## viruses (Sep 29, 2007)

good i did not get the tickets


----------



## eggman (Sep 29, 2007)

pannaguma said:
			
		

> too bad the match has been abandoned. total waste of time.


and money............


----------



## RCuber (Sep 29, 2007)

Ok some photos.. It was taken on my Nikon CoolPix L12 7.1 Megapixels 

Most of the snaps was taken full zoomed (both optical and digital ) so the clarity is low. 


The Toss which we lost 
*s200.photobucket.com/albums/aa310/kolgc/th_Picture084Medium.jpg

The view from my place , It looks much better in real 

*s200.photobucket.com/albums/aa310/kolgc/th_Picture090.jpg

Dada 


*s200.photobucket.com/albums/aa310/kolgc/th_Picture100.jpg


Zaheer 


*s200.photobucket.com/albums/aa310/kolgc/th_Picture114.jpg


Rain Dance 

*s200.photobucket.com/albums/aa310/kolgc/th_Picture127.jpg


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 29, 2007)

Hmmm... thats bad scene


----------



## RCuber (Sep 29, 2007)

When the play was stoped and the rain started pouring heavily ... we saw a message "Cheer Up.... Bangalore" on the giant screen, moments later the Twenty20 finals (India vs Pak) was played on the screen. This was really funny... All the people started chearing whenever a player hit a boundry just like the real match. Those auzies must be thinking .. crazy people  

And during the match when Powar was bowling full tosses and was been hit out of the park .. people started scolding him .. they were even calling him near the boundary to show their anger .. I captured a video of that, but unfortunately instead of pressing the stop button after recording I pressed the Power button ..


----------



## indian_samosa (Sep 30, 2007)

^^ aa... man !! That would have been nice to watch ... 

I liked this thread a lot much more than the match .... awesome !!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 30, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> When the play was stoped and the rain started pouring heavily ... we saw a message "Cheer Up.... Bangalore" on the giant screen, moments later the Twenty20 finals (India vs Pak) was played on the screen. This was really funny... All the people started chearing whenever a player hit a boundry just like the real match. Those auzies must be thinking .. crazy people
> 
> *And during the match when Powar was bowling full tosses and was been hit out of the park .. people started scolding him .. they were even calling him near the boundry to show their anger ..* I captured a video of that, but unfortunately insted of pressing the stop button after recording I pressed the Power button ..


yehi keh rahe honge "motey idhar aa "


----------



## RCuber (Sep 30, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> yehi keh rahe honge "motey idhar aa "


This was exactly what they were saying err..shouting....

@indian_samosa: Thanks for those words


----------



## pannaguma (Sep 30, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> Dada
> *s200.photobucket.com/albums/aa310/kolgc/th_Picture100.jpg


 LOL. hey was he injured or something? coz he wasnt on the field for a long time, (after that misfield), and also didnt open batting.
BTW the indian batsmen seem to have been misinformed that they are playing a test match, and not a odi, coz first 2 overs, 1 run, 1 wicket chasing 300.

Also POWAR lives in the building adjacent to mine. Took his autograph once, 3 yrs back. Sadly he was not a regular odi member at that time, so i didnt properly preserve it.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 30, 2007)

More Pics.. I had to resize the pics cause most of them were more than 1 MB as the pics were taken in Hi-Res

*img223.imageshack.us/img223/237/picture098largelg6.th.jpg*img337.imageshack.us/img337/3032/picture103largezx1.th.jpg

*img223.imageshack.us/img223/2585/picture104largekb3.th.jpg*img259.imageshack.us/img259/7192/picture117largeow0.th.jpg

*img259.imageshack.us/img259/9340/picture121largeue5.th.jpg*img337.imageshack.us/img337/1658/picture136largecy3.th.jpg

Sachin 
*img223.imageshack.us/img223/74/picture126largesj6.th.jpg




			
				pannaguma said:
			
		

> Also POWAR lives in the building adjacent to mine. Took his autograph once, 3 yrs back. Sadly he was not a regular odi member at that time, so i didnt properly preserve it.



so you location should read "Adjecent building of POWAR" instead of "The name of the place where I live is too big to fit in this place, so I am not mentioning it !!!"


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 30, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> This was exactly what they were saying err..shouting....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 30, 2007)

@Charan

Thanks for those pics man.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 30, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> yehi keh rahe honge "motey idhar aa "


 
ha ha ha ha ha    

can not stop my laugh   

It was better match was called up or it was 90% chance INDIA would have loss the match otherwise  it would have been the way crowd would be calling to all the players .


----------



## utsav (Sep 30, 2007)

thanx for d pics


----------



## RCuber (Sep 30, 2007)

My pleasure guys


----------



## pannaguma (Sep 30, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> so you location should read "Adjecent building of POWAR" instead of "The name of the place where I live is too big to fit in this place, so I am not mentioning it !!!"


Didnt you get it?  

"The name of the place where I live is too big to fit in this place, so I am not mentioning it !!!"

Dont the words 'too big' and 'powar' strike a chord?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 30, 2007)

^^ ok


----------



## azzu (Sep 30, 2007)

nice thread


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 30, 2007)

lol, charan bro. . . . i think you are making a documentary


----------



## RCuber (Sep 30, 2007)

^^ LOL its nice to recall what we experience once in a lifetime  .. err.. this was my second match .. last time I saw the match.. I didnt know there was something called as internet  

ok some more of my experience

We just had a single point check for tickets where the ticket was check under Ultraviolet light, barcode scanned and punched.. 

But the security checks .. 5  .. in the last check I was double checked cause I had something bulky in my pocket  ... later they realised it was just a camera and allowed me to pass through  

Most popular guys were Dhoni, Yuvraj and Sachin  too bad Sachin was on the opposite side of our place  

And most unpopular.. motu... AKA powar .. 

somewhere in between the overs I saw dravid doing some strange march dance  .. yea you read it correct "dance" .. it was just for about 15 -20 seconds .. but it was really funny  

I think it was after sreesanth too hodge's wicket.. after some time I saw a boy with severely deformed legs, was franticly walking with all 4 limbs on the ground ... I was a bit taken aback after seeing him .. I wondered where he was going so fast, in fact I thought that why the ground staff had allowed him to roam accross the boundary  .. later he apporached sreesanth who was standing at fine leg and jumped and gave him a Hi-Five ... it was like that boy and sreesanth knew eachother for a very long time.. Later I realised that boy sitting just bellow our stand .. he walked half of the ground to congratulate sreesanth for the wicket he just took. This was really heart touching moment for me in the match.. 

When sachin completed the catch of hopes .. you must have listened to the noise ... we were all screaming like hell


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 30, 2007)

^Good pics.
Maybe dravid is a freebird & so dancing.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 30, 2007)

anybody going to see Kochi match?


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 30, 2007)

not me


----------



## arunks (Oct 1, 2007)

Here where can i get ticket for match in chandigarh


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 1, 2007)

hey arunks,m also going 4 chandigarh match.
will tell u 2moro when i get the tickets.


----------



## azzu (Oct 1, 2007)

lucky u guys M trying for the tickets for theHYD match 
hope u guys get d tickets


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 1, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think it was after sreesanth too hodge's wicket.. after some time I saw a boy with severely deformed legs, was franticly walking with all 4 limbs on the ground ... I was a bit taken aback after seeing him .. I wondered where he was going so fast, in fact I thought that why the ground staff had allowed him to roam accross the boundary  .. later he apporached sreesanth who was standing at fine leg and jumped and gave him a Hi-Five ... it was like that boy and sreesanth knew eachother for a very long time.. Later I realised that boy sitting just bellow our stand .. he walked half of the ground to congratulate sreesanth for the wicket he just took. This was really heart touching moment for me in the match.. *



Aha that boy is teams lucky mascot...every ground he enters with team....in india...he is there for every match.....teams players sponsors his tickets....he is also soemtime present when teams practises...so that is y every team player knows him.....

P.S=> he is usually with players sitting outside boundary or near the sight screen....seen him in many matches....


----------



## RCuber (Oct 1, 2007)

^^ ho thats nice to know about that kid


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 1, 2007)

the boy really brings up good luck for team india. he brought rainz this time and clarke's century went in vain!


----------



## Manshahia (Oct 1, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> hey arunks,m also going 4 chandigarh match.
> will tell u 2moro when i get the tickets.



count me too...
watz the ticket's price?


----------



## pannaguma (Oct 1, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> the boy really brings up good luck for team india. he brought rainz this time and clarke's century went in vain!


rains can only help draw a match, some miracle (+common sense) needed for a win. In any case it will be fun to watch how the old autorickshaw (three wheels = the big 3) of the indian team performs.


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 1, 2007)

^^^ANy luck with tickets


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like kochi match 2morow is also headed for a draw with weather being same as in Bangalore...
And yeah Ganguly injured for 2morow match...


----------



## pannaguma (Oct 1, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> ^^^ANy luck with tickets


not yet. i dont think they have started selling them yet. shld be avlbl within a week.


----------



## axxo (Oct 2, 2007)

India lost the match by 84 runs @ kochi(most favourite ground??)
It seems india is back to their old form..congrats


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 2, 2007)

ATITHI DEVO BHAVA.....

  ....

Now welcoem gift is over....we should play well in next game


----------



## arunks (Oct 4, 2007)

selling tickets for chandigarh match has been started since morning....

Ticket rates:

student block rs.75
general block rs.250
vip stands rs.2500,rs.3000 abd rs.5000
vvip lunge rs.7500

But i wanna know that can i get this ticket from any online site????


----------



## pannaguma (Oct 10, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> ATITHI DEVO BHAVA.....
> 
> ....
> 
> Now welcoem gift is over....we should play well in next game


 Well any info about the ticket sale? by the looks of it seems like tickets sales start 2-5 days before the match. hopefully india will play some good cricket to keep the series alive.


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 10, 2007)

only 8000 tickets will be given to general public...form 40K odd tickets 
and some of these will be VIP tickets costing 12K 

rest will be east stand and very few of pavillion and north stand....


----------



## pannaguma (Oct 11, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> only 8000 tickets will be given to general public...form 40K odd tickets
> and some of these will be VIP tickets costing 12K
> 
> rest will be east stand and very few of pavillion and north stand....


Well no other way than sitting with a *rada* crowd then. the ticket sale is more a lottery. well where did you get this info from? btw do u know exact date and time?


----------

